# Liming new ground for winter ryegrass grazing



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

I'm going to put out Lime on ground that has been cleared of trees and brush. Should I spread it and then disc in? Any recommendation would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Short answer yes....

I would be sending soil samples in also.. I don't know your type ground but around here anytime trees are removed and replaced with about anything the ground will need lime, and it will take time & more lime to get the ground "sweet" I would think...


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I would disk fairly level and smooth. I would delay putting on fertilizer or lime for a month or two after that and just let the rain perculate down through it and let things firm up a little bit and settle. Anything you apply too soon after clearing could end up going down too far


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

What type soil do you have cowman?.....any clay?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

1. Go to this site to learn about your soil: http://websoilsurvey.sc.egov.usda.gov/App/WebSoilSurvey.aspx

2. Get a soil test to discover your pH, liming and nutrient needs. I use this lab: http://www.spectrumanalytic.com

Total costs, $8 for the test + postage for the bag of soil. This known in some parts of the world as a "No Brainer."


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Vol said:


> What type soil do you have cowman?.....any clay?
> 
> Regards, Mike


I have a sandy, sandy loam. I am planning on getting soil test done with in the next week.

Thanks,


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Thanks Hugh, are they better than USGS?


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

MScowman said:


> Thanks Hugh, are they better than USGS?


The lab or the soil survey site?


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Hugh said:


> The lab or the soil survey site?


The lab


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

MScowman said:


> The lab


Spectrum is very good. I don't know anything about USGS.


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Hugh said:


> Spectrum is very good. I don't know anything about USGS.


sorry, I meant the NRCS.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Lime. Then lime some more.

I have over limed and still need lime. I wish I had waited to plant the permanent pasture/hay until I got a soil test back that said I did not need lime.

Mine had grown up in 20 year old pines.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Any time I have sampled and tested soil for pH following removal of pine timber, the pH was in the range of 5.7. I'd suggest liming according to soil test regardless.


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> Lime. Then lime some more.
> 
> I have over limed and still need lime. I wish I had waited to plant the permanent pasture/hay until I got a soil test back that said I did not need lime.
> 
> Mine had grown up in 20 year old pines.


Yeah Tim, I've decided to Lime, plant ryegrass, soil test lime according to test. Then plant millet. Go from there.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

MScowman said:


> Yeah Tim, I've decided to Lime, plant ryegrass, soil test lime according to test. Then plant millet. Go from there.


I planted ryegrass in the fall and millet in the spring. Did that for two years. Soil test said 1.5 tons of lime one year, 1 ton the next year, which I applied (along with a lot of potash).

The third spring I drilled Tifton 9 Bahia and drilled MaxQ fescue that fall. It did well at first. Ran a soil test and needed another ton of lime. We were dry that summer which did not help as far as grass needs.

I am about to drill ryegrass and black oats for the winter. I am going back to millet next spring.

Last fall I added forage turnips and tillage radishes in the ryegrass mix. I am trying to add organic matter.


----------

